# Painting PVC trim dark BROWN?



## fischerj1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry didn't read the rest I'm new first time on this


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

don't be sorry and welcome aboard!:boat:


----------



## fischerj1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok thanks hope we can bounced ideas around in the future


----------

